# Lebender Rochen in bayerischem Bach!!!!



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2016)

*Lebender Rochen in bayerischem Bach!!!!​*
Bei manchen Meldungen, meiner Medienverfolgung um Angeln und Angler lese ich auch zweimal um festzustellen, ob das da tatsächlich so steht...

So auch bei der Meldung von Mopo24.de um den Fund eines lebenden Rochens in einem bayerischen Bach:
https://mopo24.de/nachrichten/kinder-finden-giftigen-stachel-rochen-im-see-163514

Es ist doch echt irre, was es alles gibt...

Zwei Jungs entdeckten laut der Meldung einen "pizzaähnlichen Fisch" im Aubach bei Barbingen ..

Der Vater des einen Jungen ging dann den Fisch suchen und fand ihn auch und alarmierte die Polizei, als er ihn gefunden hatte.

Ein Pfauenaugenrochen mit einem Durchmesser von ca. 50 Zentimetern! 

Der Rochen wurde in der Tierauffangstation München abgeliefert, wo er dann Freitag früh gestoben wäre. 

Der Bach wurde dann wohl abgesperrt und es wurde nach weiteren "gefährlichen" Tieren (der Rochen hat einen Giftstachel) gesucht und der Bach zuerst mal gesperrt, 3 Feuerwehren mit 38 Mann waren an der Suche beteiligt.

Die Polizei bittet nun um Mithilfe, da derzeit gegen unbekannt wegen des Verdachts eines Vergehens nach dem Tierschutzgesetz und einer Ordnungswidrigkeit nach dem LStVG  ermittelt werden würde 

Der  Pfauenaugenrochen sei als gefährliches Tier im Sinne § 37 LStVG einzustufen, dessen Haltung bei der Behörde anzumelden wäre.

Wer etwas über einen Halter solcher Tiere weiß, solle sich bitte unter der Telefon-Nummer 09401/9302-0 melden.

*---------------------------------------------------------------​*Da wird immer wieder davon geredet, dass Angelvereine mal falsch besetzen würden.

Aber Rochen in bayerischen Bächen ist dann doch ne Hausnummer..

Sonst waren ja während der Sommerflaute auch immer Meldungen über Piranhas, Schildkröten oder Alligatoren in (Bade)Gewässern der Sommerlochfülller..

Nachdem nun aber dackelfressende und menschenangreifende Waller das Sommerloch beherrschten, haben die wohl auch die Piranhas, Schildkröten oder Alligatoren weggeputzt, von denen man sonst immer gelesen hatte...

Davon ab:
Es ist IMMER unverantwortlich, Fische oder Reptilien in freie Gewässer auszusetzen.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Lebender Rochen in bayerischem Bach!!!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Rochen wurde in der Tierauffangstation München abgeliefert, wo er dann Freitag früh gestoben wäre.



Natürlicher Tod oder abgeknüppelt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Lebender Rochen in bayerischem Bach!!!!*

In der Auffangstation kam er laut Bericht lebend an, dann über Nacht gestorben..


----------



## Laichzeit (18. September 2016)

*AW: Lebender Rochen in bayerischem Bach!!!!*

Das Tier im Kescher sieht nicht wirklich nach Pfauenaugenrochen aus, der ist (wahrscheinlich) nicht rund, keinerlei Muster und der Schwanz ist zu dünn und zu lang.
Eher eine asiatische Art.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Lebender Rochen in bayerischem Bach!!!!*

Weisst ja nicht, ob das Foto das vom Delinquenten ist, oder nur ein Beispielfoto für Rochen..


----------



## phirania (18. September 2016)

*AW: Lebender Rochen in bayerischem Bach!!!!*

Na da geht aber Tierisch ab,vom Penisfischen bis Rochenjagd...|uhoh: :q


----------



## iXware (18. September 2016)

*AW: Lebender Rochen in bayerischem Bach!!!!*

die Bild hat scheinbar das richtige Foto...

http://www.bild.de/regional/muenchen/rochen/in-bach-von-kindern-entdeckt-47857454.bild.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Lebender Rochen in bayerischem Bach!!!!*

Danke für die Info!!


----------



## Andal (18. September 2016)

*AW: Lebender Rochen in bayerischem Bach!!!!*

Was muss man so ein Tier auch lebend von Regensburg nach München karren, bloß das es dort eingeht. Das bayrische Fischereigesetz schreibt doch ganz klar vor, was zu tun ist, wenn er weder Schonzeit, noch Schonmaß hat. Und in diesem Fall wäre das auch das einzig richtige gewesen, oder wird jetzt jede Grundel, jeder Zwergwels und alle Sonnebarsche in eine Tierauffangstation gebracht!?

Irgend ein Oaschloch hat sein Aquarium erleichter... rein in den Bach... raus aus dem Bach... Knüppel aus dem Sack... und aus die Maus!


----------



## Deep Down (18. September 2016)

*AW: Lebender Rochen in bayerischem Bach!!!!*



iXware schrieb:


> die Bild hat scheinbar das richtige Foto...
> 
> http://www.bild.de/regional/muenchen/rochen/in-bach-von-kindern-entdeckt-47857454.bild.html



Das ist die Himmelsscheibe von Nebra!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Lebender Rochen in bayerischem Bach!!!!*



Andal schrieb:


> .. raus aus dem Bach... Knüppel aus dem Sack... und aus die Maus!


Warum zeigt PETA eigentlich hier nicht die Polizei an, die das Tier releasen wollte in der Auffangstation, statt wie gesetzlich wohl richtig, das gleich vor Ort "zu erledigen"? 
;-)))

Danke Andal, das schoss mir auch schon durch Kopp...


----------



## Andal (18. September 2016)

*AW: Lebender Rochen in bayerischem Bach!!!!*

Wäre es ein Wolf gewesen, dann hätten sie ihn, obwohl definitv ein "Einheimischer", sofort erschossen. Aber bei einem völlig fremden Rochen wird herumgefurzt!


----------



## Ossipeter (18. September 2016)

*AW: Lebender Rochen in bayerischem Bach!!!!*

Wurde der Transport genehmigt, wie laut bayer. Fischtransportverordnung vorgeschrieben?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Lebender Rochen in bayerischem Bach!!!!*

würdest Du wetten? ;-)))


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. September 2016)

*AW: Lebender Rochen in bayerischem Bach!!!!*



Andal schrieb:


> Wäre es ein Wolf gewesen, dann hätten sie ihn, obwohl definitv ein "Einheimischer", sofort erschossen. Aber bei einem völlig fremden Rochen wird herumgefurzt!




Niemals!
Bayern ist bereits Wolfsland, und natürlich hätte dort keiner einen Wolf erschossen.
Abgesehen davon, dass die Rechtslage das in keinster Weise hergibt, daß hätte ein Riesentheater gegeben...|bigeyes

Man erinnere sich, was los war, als ein aktenkundiger und außer Rand und Band geratener Problembär endlich mal geschossen werden sollte. Das ging hin bis zu Morddrohungen!

Was den Umgang mit Immigranten in Bayern betrifft, ist man augenscheinlich sehr zurückhaltend geworden, egal ob das nun Italiener oder Südamerikaner sind...:q

Rooche, wo is dein Stachl.


----------



## Michael.S (18. September 2016)

*AW: Lebender Rochen in bayerischem Bach!!!!*

Der ist wohl einem Aquarianer zu groß geworden , Frage bleibt woher bekommt man solche giftigen Fische fürs Aquarium , Rochen können auch sehr zutraulich werden , habe ich selber in einem Wanderaquarium erleben dürfen was hier mal zu Gast war , die schwammen in einem offenen Becken und hatten scheinbar großes interesse an den Besuchern , deshalb hat man den im Bach wohl auch so leicht fangen können , mal ein Video von einem zutraulichen Rochen : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RkyGuXz7U4


----------



## Meefo 46 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Lebender Rochen in bayerischem Bach!!!!*

Moin .

Interessant wäre ja noch ob und an was er erkrankt war.

Oder warum ein "Tierliebhaber"ihn entsorgt hat.


Jochen.


----------



## aufe_und_obe (18. September 2016)

*AW: Lebender Rochen in bayerischem Bach!!!!*

Ein Wirbeltier töten darf nur, wer die dazu notwendigen Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten hat (§ 4 Absatz 1 des Tierschutzgesetzes). so wie ich das sehe ist nur die Feuerwehr und Polizei vor Ort gewesen und nicht der Fischerei berechtigte oder jemand anders mit entsprechender Sachkunde ..... 
Zum Thema Wolf, ich würde drauf wetten das kein Polizist einen Wolf (wenn er nicht zufällig Jäger und noch dazu in seinem Revier ist) abknallt.


----------



## Taxidermist (18. September 2016)

*AW: Lebender Rochen in bayerischem Bach!!!!*

Dieser Rochen wäre im Bach, in Folge der sinkenden Wassertemperaturen, sowieso innerhalb der nächsten Wochen eingegangen!
Dies hat sich nun nur beschleunigt, wahrscheinlich durch unsachgemäßen Transport.
Aber woher soll so ein gut meinender Feuerwehrmann, oder Bullizist etwas von Temperaturangleichung und Angleichung der Wasserwerte wissen?
Ich fage mich bei der Sache, wo war denn der zuständige Bewirtschafter, als anscheinend dutzende von Feuerwehrleuten in seinem Bach rumgestiefelt sind?

Jürgen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. September 2016)

*AW: Lebender Rochen in bayerischem Bach!!!!*



aufe_und_obe schrieb:


> Zum Thema Wolf, ich würde drauf wetten das kein Polizist einen Wolf (wenn er nicht zufällig Jäger und noch dazu in seinem Revier ist) abknallt.



Und wenn ein Jäger das macht, ist er die längste Zeit Jäger und Revierinhaber gewesen. Schlimmstenfalls sitzt er dafür im Knast.
Der Wolf ist eine streng geschützte Art! 

back to the ray


----------



## aufe_und_obe (18. September 2016)

*AW: Lebender Rochen in bayerischem Bach!!!!*

Eine Ausnahme Genehmigung bekommst unter gewissen Umständen auch dafür.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. September 2016)

*AW: Lebender Rochen in bayerischem Bach!!!!*



aufe_und_obe schrieb:


> Eine Ausnahme Genehmigung bekommst unter gewissen Umständen auch dafür.



Bekommst du definitiv nicht! Der Wolf unterliegt nicht mal dem Jagdrecht. Aber wie gesagt, ist hier nicht Thema.


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. September 2016)

*AW: Lebender Rochen in bayerischem Bach!!!!*

Ist diese (offenbar südamerikanische Süßwasser-) Rochenart eventuell sogar die, die Jeremy Wade mal im finalen Fußballfeld-Format gedrillt hat?

Das war ein ganz schön krasses Vieh in dieser Flussmonster-Folge - ein UFO hoch zehn. 

Insofern besteht eventuell starker Verdacht auf heimlich angedachte Häranzöchtong eines bayrischen Bachmonsters - aber das sollte halt durch höhere Fügung wohl leider nicht klappen mit dem Lappen


----------



## Andal (18. September 2016)

*AW: Lebender Rochen in bayerischem Bach!!!!*

Wenn du in Bayern wahre Flussmonster sehe willst, dann geh an die Isar in die Pupplinger Au........... da liegen die nackerten Rochen dutzendweise auf dem Kies! :m


----------



## Laichzeit (18. September 2016)

*AW: Lebender Rochen in bayerischem Bach!!!!*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ist diese (offenbar südamerikanische Süßwasser-) Rochenart eventuell sogar die, die Jeremy Wade mal im finalen Fußballfeld-Format gedrillt hat?



Der Flussmonster-Rochen war ein Potamotrygon brachyura, das ist ein P. motoro. Gleiche Familie, aber unterschiedliche Arten.

Was einen Aquarianer dazu bewegt, so ein Tier in einen Bach zu setzen?
Südamerikanische Rochen sind nicht gerade billig und deshalb nicht der typische Fehlkauf. Bei 50cm Größe hat der Rochen wahrscheinlich die Beckenmaße gesprengt und musste deshalb raus.
Ganz ungefährlich sind diese Steakmesser-Fechter auch nicht, wie die Verwandten im Meer haben sie einen giftigen Stachel am Schwanz.


----------

